# early dissecting table shredded & kick a** , whit all due respect love this stuff



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*early dissecting table shredded & kick a** , whit all due respect love this stuff*

If i love that kind of stuff what up my alley?,

What the closest one can get to Dissecting Table early era 86-87 cd, between life & death, zigoku , ultimate description 2,are classic of there own kind industrial throbbing , percussive pummeling, heavy skronk of a band, done in an art-school precision.

Who love DISSECTING TABLE harsh grinding , gloom & doom sound hey?


:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Perhaps the band says it best with their own release titled "Dissecting Table - Why?".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Who love DISSECTING TABLE harsh grinding , gloom & doom sound hey?
> [/COLOR]
> 
> :tiphat:


Though this doesn't resonate with me personally, I can appreciate the effort to accomplish this, especially the drumming also the technique of screaming/growling without expending your voice. I had a kid in my Sunday School class who left to join what he called a Christian deathcore band, so I got to know a little about the mechanics involved.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Though this doesn't resonate with me personally, I can appreciate the effort to accomplish this, especially the drumming also the technique of screaming/growling without expending your voice. I had a kid in my Sunday School class who left to join what he called a Christian deathcore band, so I got to know a little about the mechanics involved.


What? Are you contending that the music of Dissecting Table (or, for that matter, Christian deathcore) will not be confused for operatic bel canto?


----------

